# 2012 312Bh Kitchen Door



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Out outside kitchen door is having issues. The material in the door behind the bracket has lost integrity and will no longer support the bracket. Since the bracket has some movement the piston pops off. I hope I'm explaining it right. I forgot to get a picture before I put it in storage.

I called Keystone and unfortunately warranty is gone at one year. Next step is pricing out repair or replacement.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

e5b said:


> Out outside kitchen door is having issues. The material in the door behind the bracket has lost integrity and will no longer support the bracket. Since the bracket has some movement the piston pops off. I hope I'm explaining it right. I forgot to get a picture before I put it in storage.
> 
> I called Keystone and unfortunately warranty is gone at one year. Next step is pricing out repair or replacement.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


I had the same thing happen to my 312BH. Here is what I did to fix it. 312BH Outdoor Kitchen Door I sold it about 2 months ago, but it was still holding strong when I sold it. Just make sure that when you place the small piece of metal over the existing holes, that the screws are not long enough to come out on the other side. 
Don't ask me how I know this







I think that one of the old screws broke off inside the door, and when I attempted to place the new screw in the door, it pushed the old broken screw through the fiberglass on the other side. I used a fiberglass repair kit to fix it, and you couldn't tell it was there.


----------



## CRZ (Feb 3, 2009)

I also repaired mine kinda the same way. I took my brackets to a welder and had them welded onto a 1/8 inch thick piece of metal. I cannot remember how long it was but I can measure it next time I'm out if you want, I think 10 inches. Get the factory bracket centered and on the edge so it lines up with the stripped holes. I also JB welded the factory stripped holes before installing the new brackets. The door is now solid way better then before. It's been this way for over 2 summers of always opening and closing the door with no problems.


----------



## Triple R (Jun 24, 2015)

I have the same problem with my 2015 keystone outback 260 trs outside kitchen door. I also noticed that the left side lower Bracket is loose and the screws will not tighten. Will the Liquid Nails work so it will snug up again? Also did you have to go with a slightly larger screw when you screwed down the factory Bracket to theetal plate?


----------

